# Pet communicator?



## Kula's mommy (Aug 19, 2011)

Okay so maybe I'm crazy but I was wondering have any you used a pet communicator to get in touch with your dog who has passed and had a really accurate reading? I'm looking for one who is accurate and I know there are at least some who can talk to the animals.Sorry,I'm just really missing my baby girl and some people think I'm just nuts in believing this! Thanks for reading


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I haven't and I won't, but one of my more adventurous friends did. It sounded sort of ridiculous to me but she swore by this person. She did it by telephone and a photo...just odd. It wasn't cheap either.


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry for the loss of your furbaby. My sister in law did it and, from what she told me, the lady got a lot of things right, I know the lady came to my sister's home in Chicago, this was about 5 years ago so I don't know if she still has her number but I can check for you if you would like me to. Sending cyberhugs to you.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Expensive to me means charlatan. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Kula's mommy (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone for the replies.I'm looking for someone who can do e-mail readings or phone since they're not many local I can find.


----------



## Kula's mommy (Aug 19, 2011)

Cocker and Golden- That would be great if you could get me her number please if she still does readings.Thanks so much!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I've just finished reading "Animals in spirit" by Penelope Smith, she is an animal communicator. Interesting book.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Never used one on a dog, dead or alive, and I never would. I've used them with horses, with a bit of skepticism, but they have provided me with some really good insight into my horses. The last one I used with horses was GREAT and he told me it doesn't really work with dogs and cats... dogs will say anything to make you happy, and cats lie.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

MillysMom, what he said about dogs and cats is really interesting.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

MillysMom said:


> Never used one on a dog, dead or alive, and I never would. I've used them with horses, with a bit of skepticism, but they have provided me with some really good insight into my horses. The last one I used with horses was GREAT and he told me it doesn't really work with dogs and cats... dogs will say anything to make you happy, and cats lie.


Did he really say that about cats and dogs? that is very funny.


----------



## Kula's mommy (Aug 19, 2011)

Budd's mom forever-Is the "animals in Spirit" good,I was wthinking about buying it.Thanks


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It gave me a comfort on some level and helped me to accept what had happened. I borrowed it from library but I am going to buy one.


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

I emailed my SIL, I will let you know the info when she wites back. Hugs to you.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I find the animal communicators I use to be professional and caring. 

The 2 that I have studied under are incredibly knowledgable and their work extends to health, nutrition, anatomy and healing. Expensive? You _are_ paying for the persons knowledge, expertise and time. Just my 2 cents as it were  

I do not consider you crazy, Kula's Mommy, and I hope whoever you contact brings you comfort.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

The thing about the one my friend used is I don't think she was an expert. She basically told my friend her dearly deceased dog missed her, was happy on the other side and met up with all the other dogs she'd owned before and they were looking after her and her dog. She relayed general things that anyone can speculate about, nothing really personal that only the dog and the owner would remember. Then she wanted to sell her a DVD of the session. I just got a bad impression about that communicator.

I am seeing and getting signs all the time from my Bridge Boys and don't need any help in that respect. I actually asked Barkley to toss a few balls down from Heaven for Toby to find on walks--and he did, the very first morning and fairly frequently after.  It might be coincidence, but whenever Toby finds one I smile and thank Barkley for it..


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I never used an animal communicator, but my former neighbor used to tell me she frequently still saw my bridge dog Goliath hanging around my yard.


----------



## Kula's mommy (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks again everyone for your thoughts and experiences...much appreciated!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I did it several years ago. I wanted to know some things about Penny. I also asked her about the horses and DD's dogs. Also, I was extremely careful not to 'lead' her in anyway. I was amazed by her accuracy. For instance: I said when I sit on one porch Penny is always biting and playing with. When I sit on a different porch, she's so quiet and I can keep my arm around her and just pet. Why can't she be like that everywhere? The answer was "because when she's quiet it's because you're both waiting for the same thing". What I left out of my question was: in the late afternoon I like to sit on the front porch and wait for DH to come home. That's when Penny was quiet.

Another question: Does Daz like his stall? Answer: it's okay but he can't see as much as when he was in his old stall. Here's what I left out of the question: I recently moved Daz from a stall where he could look out both doors and see the yard and the road. I moved him across the aisle and now he can see out only 1 door, looks out at the trees and can't see out the other way because it's filled with hay.

I asked her why one horse alway started running around late in the afternoon. She said because there's a horse standing on the hill. She said "He's not gone. He appears just befor sunset. He scares the young horse because the young one never met him. The other two knew him" I never mentioned that I'd recently had to put Rocket down.

There were a lot more questions and I was amazed at how she nailed the personalities. I asked her about P.J. She said "he considers himself to be the gentleman. " And oh, what a gentleman he was, he could have been an English butler...always so well-mannered and polite.

Back to Penny, my original reason to talk to her was to ask if Penny was happy. She didn't ask an age or breed. She said "Penny is extremely happy and she knows she's supposed to behave but she gets so excited and happy, she just can't control herself." She said "Penny promised to try harder".

After telling me about each individual, all I said was thank you, let me ask you about _____________. 

It was amazing, to say the least. This was done by phone.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Anyone has the right to believe anything they want and if talking to a pet communicator helps you then so be it. I think years ago they would call someone who thought animals talked to them and thought they could talk to the dead crazy. I think it was better that way and much cheaper. Just my two cents. I do believe that sometimes we get messages from our loved ones in heaven. Little things that happen that mean something only to us, but the idea that a person can talk to animals that have passed just seems like a way to make money off of suffering people and I don't like people taken advantage of that way. If you want to talk to your dog that passed on find a quiet place and talk to them. I talk to Daisy all the time. Like i said just my two cents.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

MillysMom said:


> dogs will say anything to make you happy, and cats lie.


 
HAHAHAHAHA! Now, THAT is funny!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> I asked her why one horse alway started running around late in the afternoon. She said because there's a horse standing on the hill. She said "He's not gone. He appears just befor sunset. He scares the young horse because the young one never met him. The other two knew him" I never mentioned that I'd recently had to put Rocket down.


This made me tear up... how beautiful and sad. 

@pet communicators - I tend to be skeptical. But if it gives you comfort or peace especially if you've had a devastating loss, I think finding anybody who can talk to you about your dogs and help you heal will help.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

My cousin had a cow she rescued as a calf and raised with the horses so the cow thought he was a horse. He kept breaking down the fence and getting loose to the point they were going to have to put him down as she is on leased land and it was dangerous. She brought in a communicator to ask him why and he said because he could and the communicator asked him not to do it anymore. He never did it again after that....

I have another whose horse got hurt in the dry pasture and no one could figure out how or why. She brought one in and the horse explained to her he had gotten cornered by so and so and usually he could get away when he saw him coming but was distracted so got trapped yadda, yadda, yadda. It was so convincing and coincided with the injuries...

Whose to know what is true or not true? Not me! Good luck to you!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

The dog training school I used to go to did have a 3 session class with an animal communicator. Supposedly you bring in the pictures of your pets, and she would teach you how to communicate with them. I was very curious, but did not have the guts to sign up.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

When I did it it was $65 for a 1 hour call. DH thought I was nuts but heck, most people spend that much on dinner out once a week so if you chalk it up to entertainment spending, what the heck. I wasn't expecting much and was really surprised.

In my regular life, I'm a top-notch cynic, skeptical of everyone and everything. No one can lie to me, tell me what I want to hear without me knowing that they are doing that. I just don't know how she knew what to tell me.

So, while I wouldn't spend the rent money or money for food, I don't see it as a waste either. 

Piece of advice if you do it by phone: have your questions written out ahead of time so you can get the wording right so you don't 'lead' the person. Don't volunteer any information about the pet that they can build on. Don't murmur, don't say wow, yes or anything else. Take notes on their answers. The communicator asked me their name and color. I gave Penny's color as light blonde, never mentioned 'golden'. Never mentioned she was a young dog. I never mentioned that my horse was dead. Nothing but their names. I listened, took notes, said thank you and then said "I'd like to ask about another animal".


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

My irrasible son-in-law said "well if she can communicate with animals, why doesn't she just tell them to tell him that that is Rocket and it's okay for him to be here".

He has a point! Still, the call was fun.



Megora said:


> This made me tear up... how beautiful and sad.
> 
> @pet communicators - I tend to be skeptical. But if it gives you comfort or peace especially if you've had a devastating loss, I think finding anybody who can talk to you about your dogs and help you heal will help.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

lgnutah said:


> Did he really say that about cats and dogs? that is very funny.


He sure did. He only communicates with cats and/or dogs in absolutely dire circumstances for those reasons. Like if a pet is missing.


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

My SIL does not have the info of the communicator she used anymore, it was a gift from her mom, so she did not call the communicator in person, her mom does not have the info either, sorry,I hope you can find someone and that it will help you heal. Hugs, Olga.


----------



## Kula's mommy (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for trying Cocker+GoldenR,I really appreciate it


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

The author of The Legacy of Beezer and Boomer used two communicators during the years of his pets illness and after their passing. He was referred to them by members of the yahoo kidney disease support group. He indicated that one seemed "better" and had many followup sessions with her. 

Her name is Terri O'Hara. Here is her website: Animalwize

I don't know anyone who has used her or anyone else. I was amazed at Doug Koktavy's frankness in discussing his interactions with them both.


----------



## Retriever123 (Jul 6, 2011)

I used an animal communicator a few years back for my 2 golden retrievers, now deceased, what this woman said to me,well there was no way she could have known the things she knew. 

I feel I got my monies worth, I hope you can find someone there.


----------



## Kula's mommy (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks very much for all the posts and another person to look into.I will check out her website and if anyone know's of any other pet communicators that are really accurate please let me know.Thanks so much!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Yesterday I ran into a lady who claims to be a pet communicator / psychic. Well, she had a big sign on the back of her car at the beach so I couldn't resist getting a card. She's here for a few days from out of state for a greyhound event. Of course I looked up her website and see that she has been on animal planet with the turtle man. Long story short, yep, I made an appointment, and Finley and I are meeting her today. It is a "just for fun" thing for us to do on this rainy, cold, windy day. I'm supposed to bring a list of questions to ask Finley. DH and I had a lot of fun thinking up things to ask . Gosh I hope she doesn't tell me she hates doing obedience, or wants to do agility...This Mom wouldn't make it through the course lol. I've never done this type of thing before, and wouldn't be doing it now if she weren't right in the area. The appointment's at 2, I'll let you all know how it turns out.


----------



## Harvey goldens (Apr 12, 2012)

MillysMom, 
that is hysterical "dogs will say anything to make you happy, and cats lie"; thanks for the laugh! )


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I won't diss anyone's beliefs. I just don't know. I do know that I believe they can communicate from beyond, or at least it makes me feel good to think that, but the ways they communicate are subtle things you need to watch for. Tayla is not like either Jesse or Cheyenne in any way. However, the longer we have had her she will do something that she hasn't done before and I will see Jesse or Cheyenne in her. The other night she was sitting next to my husband on the sofa and put her head on the back and looked at him. She has never done this fore, but it was his special thing with Jesse. He also said he was getting something out of the fridge and she was sitting there and cocked her head to the side. Cheyenne would do that all the time. It's not something Tayla really does. I think it's their way of saying they are fine and Tayla will fit in well in the years to come.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

MaureenM said:


> Yesterday I ran into a lady who claims to be a pet communicator / psychic. Well, she had a big sign on the back of her car at the beach so I couldn't resist getting a card. She's here for a few days from out of state for a greyhound event. Of course I looked up her website and see that she has been on animal planet with the turtle man. Long story short, yep, I made an appointment, and Finley and I are meeting her today. It is a "just for fun" thing for us to do on this rainy, cold, windy day. I'm supposed to bring a list of questions to ask Finley. DH and I had a lot of fun thinking up things to ask . Gosh I hope she doesn't tell me she hates doing obedience, or wants to do agility...This Mom wouldn't make it through the course lol. I've never done this type of thing before, and wouldn't be doing it now if she weren't right in the area. The appointment's at 2, I'll let you all know how it turns out.


I am waiting for your post, how was it, please share.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

MillysMom said:


> Never used one on a dog,...........dogs will say anything to make you happy, and cats lie.


hahahaha that's great


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

cubbysan said:


> I never used an animal communicator, but my former neighbor used to tell me she frequently still saw my bridge dog Goliath hanging around my yard.


For about a year after our neighbours neglected dog(golden /flat coat cross ) died I swore several times that I saw her sitting at the end of the tether she spent 16 years on:-( day and night. They walked her a couple times a day. We would borrow her now and then and play with and clean/ brush her. Any way after about a year past I finally took that nasty yellow rope out of her dog house cut it in to small pieces and chucked in our outdoor fireplace. I never saw Shadow again


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Barkr said:


> For about a year after our neighbours neglected dog(golden /flat coat cross ) died I swore several times that I saw her sitting at the end of the tether she spent 16 years on:-( day and night. They walked her a couple times a day. We would borrow her now and then and play with and clean/ brush her. Any way after about a year past I finally took that nasty yellow rope out of her dog house cut it in to small pieces and chucked in our outdoor fireplace. I never saw Shadow again


Wow, your story gave me goosebumps. I am glad you burnt the rope and gave Shadow peace.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I went to one..once..many years ago with my boxer and jrt. It wasnt long after I had lost my golden, Julie. I wanted to go to make sure she was at peace as well as make sure my current dogs were fine (health wise) and to maybe help an unwanted behavior in my JRT (killing cats..rabbits). Well the session was pretty cool. She talked about sanford and could see where he came from had horses (it was a horse training farm he came from) and that he couldnt help himself from killing things coming into his yard. The communicator tried to tell him over and over again during the session to stop it. (He may have chilled a bit from it..but not long..its in his nature never gonna get that outta him). My boxer she could see that he missed his friend the golden and he may have issues popping up soon. I cant remember the exact words ..its been too long. 
She also talked about my grandma and her..also that she had miscarriages, which I never knew(and found out from my mom that was true) and was with all her "babies" ..and that she saw me having like 3.. Or so kids myself (this was pre-baby time) but one of them wasnt clear..like it was pulling back. I didnt understand what this meant but I had miscarriage after my daughter (my 1st child) then I got it. She also talked about she saw us moving out of state ..maybe virginia. That hasnt happened..maybe one day..as i would love to live around the Shenandoah area. She also talked about my FIL and that he is and will be having medical issues, pertaining to his heart and other stuff. Well we told him and not much longer after that he was diagnosed with blood pressure issues, cholesterol and possibly some clogs in his arteries. He also was eventually diagnosed with diabetes. 

She also was able to tell me that my golden was fine and she was happy. She also said that no dog ever thinks their owners gave the gift of euthansia too soon. In fact, that they appreciate it and it is much better to do it when they are not completely down. They try to remain strong for us. 

So thats what I remembered from my session. Maureen who do you use? I went to Lewes to get my reading my a Diane Roadcap.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

MillysMom said:


> Never used one on a dog, dead or alive, and I never would. I've used them with horses, with a bit of skepticism, but they have provided me with some really good insight into my horses. The last one I used with horses was GREAT and he told me it doesn't really work with dogs and cats... dogs will say anything to make you happy, and cats lie.


That's to funny- the last line about dogs and cats. 

It's an interesting idea, looking for some kind of confirmation that they still exist somewhere in some way. But I already believe that, and for me personally I think this would make it even harder to move on and live life without my missing darling. I'm interested in hearing your thoughts about your experience though, and if you feel this would help you out I don't think anyone can/should knock that. Dealing with the grief is so agonizing, you need to do anything you can to find solace. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I would so love to communicate with my Buddy but I am afraid of what I could find out. Just read in another thread that some believes that "dogs' souls cannot rest until their owners make peace with their passing" and I still did not make peace with it.


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

I took both dogs to one in April. The info she gave us was uncanny and details no one would know. I was very skeptical but transformed into a believer. I was actually thinking of taking Sara before the new pup arrives to see what she thinks and perhaps make a connection to Scouttie, too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Well, over all I would say it went well. We ended up taking Banshee to see her yesterday. Both girls thought it was great fun, as the lady sat on the floor with them, petting them and giving them treats while she was talking to them. She said Finley is a young soul in that she hasn't been here many times before. Banshee is a bit older and has been here many times before. Neither dog was anyone we ever knew before. Both dogs have met all of our other dogs who have passed. When I asked if Finley has met Gizmo (our ausi who passed at 15 and whom Finley does many things that remind us of her strong personality), she said, "Yes, she is there 24/7". When asked how Finley feels about Banshee she said, "We're like this" and held up her crossed fingers. (The two are best of friends). She said Finley doesn't know what her purpose in life is, she's still figuring it out. She wants to party all the time, she loves going to class. Nothing is "work" to her, everything is about fun and games. I asked how Finley feels about possibly entering her 1st show in Nov. Finley's response was, "Let's go for it!". I asked how Finley would feel about being a therapy dog, and Finley's response was, "what's that?" So after some explanation she reportedly said, "sure, why not". In asking how Finley felt about being the last in her litter to go home her response was, "They saved the best for last!". Finley would like me to let her know ahead of time if I will be going away for any long period of time, and when I will be back. (About 3 weeks ago we did go out of town for about a week and then I left again for overnight due to health issues with my Dad.) Banshee on the other hand wants to work and she is my husband heart-dog. Her purpose is to be with him. When she barks at a noise, or if someone comes over, ect we should try thanking her for letting us know. She can be a bit standoffish when first meeting people, and the lady said she has a check list which she goes through in her head as she figures the person out. She is very serious and is more food motivated than anything else, she is not interested in toys. That was very true. The lady also said Banshee loves to jump. That was spot on. This dog looks like she's smiling after going over our obedience jumps. She said one of our dogs who had passed was telling her that she would have been ready to leave us before we let her go, but that we kept trying different things and that was ok. That must have been Gizmo. Husband will still say he probably kept her here too long. When Finley was asked if she knows her Daddy is blind she replied, "Yes, everyone in the house knows". Finley does a great job of finding things for my husband and bringing them to him. Suppose he drops something, she literally runs to pick it up and brings it to him. That was a Gizmo trait. Finley also has a quirk of pulling our pillows or throw blankets off the bed and prancing around with them like she's won some big prize. Gizmo was blanket and pillow obsessed. The lady said Gizmo speaks to her and tells her do this or that. Interesting as although they were completely different breeds we do see a lot of Gizzy in Fin. I know I didn't cover everything, it was a lot to remember. Would I do it again? Probably. 
Allison, her name was Latifa Meena. She has a website, animals can talk . com. The lady you went to sounds pretty good and is local?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Sounds like an fun day to me. I hope you enjoyed it. i did videotape mine, but so not sure where it went.. need to go looking. I cant remember if I got it all. 

My dogs were unusually calm when we went to our session. Especially my jrt..he is one to be crazy..but he was good. 

Diane has a house in Lewes and somewhere else. She can do phone communication but she prefers in person. I would totally do another session..just need to wait for some extra money. It was worth it to me..gave me more closure on my past golden.


----------

